
Google is super secretive about its anti-aging research. No one knows why - DiabloD3
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/4/27/15409672/google-calico-secretive-aging-mortality-research
======
JPLeRouzic
Being secretive made me think about Intellectual Property. I wonder if it is
possible to patent a process to "cure "aging", because a patent describes a
process with a begin, an end and a result.

You can patent a drug, its usefulness is clear, you are ill, you take a drug
and then you are in good health. It can be measured with bio markers.

In contrast "curing aging" is something different, the result is that you do
not age, nothing has changed, what does that mean from an IP point of view?

------
aurizon
Why not be secretive? We have seen how all those people who are dealing in
fake age extension shout and ballyhoo their stuff - and how they are razzed
and discounted. As they say "Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go
far."

------
sevensor
Simplest explanation: ageing is hard to fix after all, and they have nothing
to show for their efforts.

